# Black Cat Coffee



## Mark70 (Jan 12, 2020)

Saw we have a new forum sponsor so put a small order in

I know the owner is on here so happy to support. Strangely using Applepay it did not charge me any postage despite being below £25. You may want to look at that. PM me and I can arrange to pay the postage.

No rush on the beans I have plenty in stock. Thanks


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

@BlackCatCoffee


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks folks. We have an offer on for free local delivery within a radius of our base. It should in theory only show up if you are eligible for it but something has gone at bit funky somewhere. Should be all sorted now. Thank you very much for your order Mark. It'll be on its way to you with tomorrows batch.

David


----------



## Mark70 (Jan 12, 2020)

Hopefully all sorted Look forward to receiving the beans and giving them a try.


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

Just tried to put an order in, and at the last page I saw that you don't support Paypal @BlackCatCoffee

I'm sure there is a reason behind it, put typing card details online is not safe anymore.


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

ArisP said:


> I'm sure there is a reason behind it, put typing card details online is not safe anymore.


 Why...


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

ArisP said:


> Just tried to put an order in, and at the last page I saw that you don't support Paypal @BlackCatCoffee
> 
> I'm sure there is a reason behind it, put typing card details online is not safe anymore.


 Hi, We have given the website a refresh and I hadn't enabled paypal payment. I have now done this so it will be an option for you at checkout if you try again.

I can assure you of course that however you decide to pay the website meets the latest data protection standards and is fully secure. If paypal gives you extra peace of mind then please go ahead and order using it.

Many thanks.


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Hi, We have given the website a refresh and I hadn't enabled paypal payment. I have now done this so it will be an option for you at checkout if you try again.
> 
> I can assure you of course that however you decide to pay the website meets the latest data protection standards and is fully secure. If paypal gives you extra peace of mind then please go ahead and order using it.
> 
> Many thanks.


 Done, thank you for fixing this !


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Jist about to try some too, going for the chocolate point espresso and the signature blend

Can you recommend anything lighter for a v60 pour over?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Anything from Crank house or Craft House I put up a code this morning for 20% off and Atkinsons they omni roast, colonna

didn't see the op thread, was just answering a question?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Cuprajake said:


> Jist about to try some too, going for the chocolate point espresso and the signature blend
> 
> Can you recommend anything lighter for a v60 pour over?


 Colombia La Albania is great for filter, I have been enjoying it in the Clever Dripper this week.

We do have some new coffees that will be on the site toward the end of the week that will be great for V60. We have a particularly good Rwandan Late Harvest Peaberry.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Thanks

Ive stuck an order through

So will try those next time.

Jake


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

ArisP said:


> Just tried to put an order in, and at the last page I saw that you don't support Paypal @BlackCatCoffee
> 
> I'm sure there is a reason behind it, put typing card details online is not safe anymore.


 It is you just need to make sure the pages are encrypted.


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

Rob1 said:


> It is you just need to make sure the pages are encrypted.


 Thanks Rob, but if that was enough there would be no "cyber crime". Don't want to hijack this thread, which is why I didn't respond to mctrials either.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

ArisP said:


> Thanks Rob, but if that was enough there would be no "cyber crime". Don't want to hijack this thread, which is why I didn't respond to mctrials either.


 Not really....people not checking a page is encrypted is why there's cyber crime and probably not the main contributor. Phishing is one of the main things along with viruses embedded in illegal downloads and javascript exploits along with OS or browser specific security flaws. Sometimes people even phone fake call centres and give people control over their computer. It's very rare for people to be specifically targeted though and you'll usually get a virus from an illegal download especially if using a p2p service, or popup ads on a dodgy website (usually offering such illegal downloads). If that happens even using paypal or your bank's website won't be secure because they could use a keylogger, though it's more likely for them to lock you out of your computer and extort you or simply use your computer in a botnet. Allowing websites to store your credit card info is another weak point; the stored info should be hashed out but in some high profile cases it hasn't been...I believe paypal had a security breach not too long ago. My point is nothing is 100% secure but putting your info into an encrypted form by itself isn't really a risk, assuming your system isn't compromised anyway and you aren't allowing that data to be stored externally by unnecessary intermediaries.....like paypal.


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

Rob1 said:


> Not really....people not checking a page is encrypted is why there's cyber crime and probably not the main contributor. Phishing is one of the main things along with viruses embedded in illegal downloads and javascript exploits along with OS or browser specific security flaws. Sometimes people even phone fake call centres and give people control over their computer. It's very rare for people to be specifically targeted though and you'll usually get a virus from an illegal download especially if using a p2p service, or popup ads on a dodgy website (usually offering such illegal downloads). If that happens even using paypal or your bank's website won't be secure because they could use a keylogger, though it's more likely for them to lock you out of your computer and extort you or simply use your computer in a botnet. Allowing websites to store your credit card info is another weak point; the stored info should be hashed out but in some high profile cases it hasn't been...I believe paypal had a security breach not too long ago. My point is nothing is 100% secure but putting your info into an encrypted form by itself isn't really a risk, assuming your system isn't compromised anyway and you aren't allowing that data to be stored externally by unnecessary intermediaries.....like paypal.


 Yeah totally agreed, encryption is just a tool like any other (phones, faxes, post, emails etc etc) all subject to interception and potential subversion... but the real risks are usually the most obvious - weak passwords, dodgy sites emails etc... nothing is 100% (and also if someone really really wants to get in, it's almost impossible to stop, it's usually a risk/reward question) but equally a certain amount of responsibility lies with individuals to be careful...


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

ArisP said:


> Just tried to put an order in, and at the last page I saw that you don't support Paypal @BlackCatCoffee
> 
> I'm sure there is a reason behind it, put typing card details online is not safe anymore.


 Paypal is much much higher risk. 
Every card I have every added has been defrauded. 
A while back there were stories circulating of employees selling off details.


----------



## tommyg1234 (Apr 19, 2020)

Will check this out!


----------

